# 1900 Model 66 Chainless Columbia



## MrColumbia (Feb 7, 2016)

Well, here is my latest bicycle find. A 1900 Model 66 Ladies Chainless Columbia. I swore that I would not buy any more Ladies bikes but could not pass this one up. First of all simply I love that "_*American Bicycle Co. Successors to Pope Mfg.*_" Columbia Head Badge.

 The tires are what really blew me away. They have a matched set of *United States No. 76 Giant Chain Tread* tires that are pliable and hold air...completely! This bike is completely rideable the way I got it.  The shaft gear mechanism is in excellent shape and the wheels run true. It has a correct match set of pedals though one side is missing it's rubber inserts.

 The bonus that I did not know it had was the aftermarket shock absorber seat post. What is even cooler is I have the history of the bike including pictures of the original owner including ones with him and this bike.

 The man who first owned it purchased a Ladies model because of a leg disability. In the picture notice he uses a cane. He could not mount a diamond frame. He purchased the bike with a mans seat and had a shortened rear fender without the skirt guard on it. The bike recently came out of the attic of the house in the picture.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 7, 2016)

The Seat with the spring seat post. If anyone has period info on this feel free to post.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 7, 2016)

The badge and the original owner.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 7, 2016)

The tires.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 7, 2016)

I am looking for grips for this bike. The ones it had were modern 70's rubber grips. I think it needs the leather wrapped wood ones. I do have one and if someone has a suitable mate for it I would be very appreciative and pay accordingly. This is the one I have.


----------



## catfish (Feb 7, 2016)

Very nice find!


----------



## mike j (Feb 8, 2016)

Great find, a bike in that condition with that documentation is tough to pass on. Very unique head badge, American bicycle company didn't last very long, I think ?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice and that cushion seat post is the bomb....


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 8, 2016)

I think I may have a matching grip for you Ken - if you don't find one before Dudley I'll bring it and we can compare 'em.
Good for you on the nice find.


----------



## highship (Feb 8, 2016)

very nice! Is that house western mass local?


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 9, 2016)

highship said:


> very nice! Is that house western mass local?





No, central Michigan. The story is the guy was a dentist who had a partial prosthesis on one leg. He used the bike while in college and to make house calls later.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Great bike, great story, great pictures! V/r Shawn


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 11, 2017)

Just found a similar bike. It has these grips:
Same badge as yours. Front and rear spoon brakes.


----------



## pelletman (Feb 12, 2017)

Sweet!  I think it would have had cork grips originally


----------



## David Brown (Feb 12, 2017)

Spring seat post is a   Smith Roller Spring  Post. Shows up in a 1901 Bicycle Sundries and Fitting catalog. Put out by American bicycle Company


----------



## olderthandirt (Feb 15, 2017)

hi end bike  a mercedes benz of its day


----------



## None (Feb 15, 2017)

Holy smokes she's gorgeous!


----------

